# Washing Machines (Product Photography)



## Designer.Danish (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello Friends, Please review my pictures & send me your feedback


----------



## tirediron (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't like the large, dark area of the washer door especially.  A small speedlight on very low power to add a little interior illumination and bring out some detail would not have gone amiss.


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 10, 2017)

@GoodguyBoyism , this isn't really that much about photography as it is about editing skills.

I agree with tirediron, some illumination of the inside would help, but for e-shop I think it's usable even as is.


----------

